# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Нужна помощь в УТ 11.4.

## makarikv

Помогите понять как сделать, чтобы страна на импортную продукцию из приходной УПД или С-Ф, транслировалась в Номенклатура->Страна происхождения?

----------

